

NSA, struggling to recruit top talent, turns to Silicon Valley - GoldenMonkey
http://news.yahoo.com/nsa-struggling-recruit-top-talent-turns-silicon-valley-194810149.html

======
kelukelugames
Just outsource more work to Palantir.

~~~
junto
Oh yeah, since contractors worked out so well last time!

------
diafygi
Is there an equivalent term to "vote with your wallet", only for jobs?

~~~
TheCoelacanth
Vote with your W-2.

